# Caught a run on video today



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Click the link and then click "Screaming Reel" to view the video. I fished surfside today and was going to video myself landing a shark, but the shark took me down the beach and while I was about 30 yards away my other rod takes off. I lost the big fish, but landed the first one.

http://txcoach.com


----------



## Dan20703 (Jun 22, 2004)

Love That Sound!!!!!!!!


----------



## frenzy (May 25, 2004)

*Sweet..........*

Nothing like the sound of a screaming reel.That fish was haulen it.I think that Skipjack can relate.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

Hey Frenzy, that sure looks familiar. The same think happened to you last trip we went together. Your reel was haulin and then the shark turned towards you and cut the line....

But, yeah man, only 7 more days till we hear that sweet ole sound again buddy.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

aw man thats a heat breaker. cool videos!


----------



## ArtificialOnly (Jun 21, 2004)

AWESOME!! what do you think it was?


----------



## TexLax33 (Jul 4, 2004)

awesome. how big do you guys think it could have been?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Stringer,

Haven't been to the beach since Memorial Day. The first video with the CCR music was great to watch. The reel screamin' made me miss the beach life like crazy. What a great sight. Keep those videos coming. For us guys far from the beach, the a great break from the mid-day duldrums.


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Most 3-5' sharks I catch really don't put up that much fight. The longer rod you see me put back into the rod holder before I pick up the rod getting the run still had the 4'5" blacktip on it in the wade gut. You can see it wasn't fighting all that hard. Even though I only had the rod in my hands for a few seconds I could feel the power. I would guess that it was 5-6', but who knows maybe larger. Thats whats so exciting, you never know what you've hooked into. It was definitely the largest fish I've hooked into at Surfside!


----------



## Kyle aka Kcon (May 30, 2004)

Love that video ! Do you have the cam on a tripod next to the truck? Great idea...and two at once took the prize. Rock and roll!!.........Kyle


----------



## finseeker (May 21, 2004)

*line ripper*

Howdy Big Dog,nothing sweeter than the sound of a reel peeling off at max. velocity!Good luck on your next adventure!


----------



## Bigfish_04 (Jun 21, 2004)

*reel*

How tight did you have your drag? Man that fish was hauling balls! wish you could have caught him.


----------



## GarFisher (May 22, 2004)

It was defintaly worth the 40 minutes it took to download. Kinda makes me teary eyed thinking of what I probably missed out on this weekend if I had gone fishing instead.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

GarFisher said:


> It was defintaly worth the 40 minutes it took to download. Kinda makes me teary eyed thinking of what I probably missed out on this weekend if I had gone fishing instead.


You can dry your tears.I met Stringer at the same spot today and it was sargassum as far as the eye could see.  Could not keep a line in the water for 5 minutes.      :headknock  
Oh well,maybe next week.


----------

